# Thinking Of Joining The Gym



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

I am 31 and 6ft 3 and am unfit got a bit of belly lol and I think its time I start getting fit, I am tempted to join the local gym but to be honest I am little worried as I don't know anything about gyms and also worried about the people there if that makes sense I guess a bit self conscious

My wife is on a diet and we are eating healthy but I need to get some sort routine going to getting fit, I have started going out on my bike 2-3 times a week and think the gym will be a good idea but just not sure


Brian


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gyms will give you a tour and with the more popular ones you can get free passes for a couple of days so you can check them out and see how you find them.

At the end of the day it's best to just focus on your workout rather than worry what everyone else is doing or thinking :thumb:


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

When you smash your PB at the gym and people watched you and are nodding in approval, great feeling!!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

try and get a trial pass and see if you like it. At the end of the day, all the people in there are doing exercise to their own goals and will come and go when they want. Just do your thing there and see if it fits well in your routine. Forget what others think.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

didn't mean my last post to sound intimidating :s sorry about that, just do what other have said, get a trail pass and see what you think of it, but truly dont worry about what others think, it's where you want to get/achieve that matters


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the replies :thumb:

Do they tell you routines to follow? or is there some where I can get one from? any links?

I think what worries me is I don't know how to use set up the equipment but I guess they will show you on induction

Brian


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Bkjames said:


> Thanks for the replies :thumb:
> 
> Do they tell you routines to follow? or is there some where I can get one from? any links?
> 
> ...


You can pay for personal trainers to help you throughout your session, but some gyms you can pay extra and they give you a generalized plan to follow.

Dont worry, on induction they show you how to use all the equipment, and people in gyms (if you forget how to use something) are often nice enough so you can just ask


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks James :thumb:

It doesn't seem so daunting after all reading peoples replies on here but I guess I will feel different once I go there just need to focus on what I need to do and that's it


Brian


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Bkjames said:


> Thanks James :thumb:
> 
> It doesn't seem so daunting after all reading peoples replies on here but I guess I will feel different once I go there just need to focus on what I need to do and that's it
> 
> Brian


When I first went into a major gym on a free 2 day pass I was SO SCARED, because of everyone being 'bigger' than me, but even the super hench guys are nice as pie and are willing to help you out!!

Dont be scared, just see if you like it


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Good luck mate. Best thing I ever did was join a gym a few months ago. Just remember that were all there for the same reason and that's to better our bodies. Ive found everyone to be very friendly and more than happy to help you out.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

JamesCotton said:


> When I first went into a major gym on a free 2 day pass I was SO SCARED, because of everyone being 'bigger' than me, but even the super hench guys are nice as pie and are willing to help you out!!
> 
> Dont be scared, just see if you like it


See that's how I feel scared as people are bigger more experienced than me but as been said everyone started off the same at some point!

Think I will just go down there and give it a try got nothing to loose:thumb:

Brian


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Bkjames said:


> See that's how I feel scared as people are bigger more experienced than me but as been said everyone started off the same at some point!
> 
> Think I will just go down there and give it a try got nothing to loose:thumb:
> 
> Brian


Just because they are bigger doesnt mean they are better, Keep good form and good rest and you will end up getting where you want


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Jammy J said:


> Good luck mate. Best thing I ever did was join a gym a few months ago. Just remember that were all there for the same reason and that's to better our bodies. Ive found everyone to be very friendly and more than happy to help you out.


Cheer's mate :thumb:

See I think I will love it once I get into it plus I work nights so can go down there most times during the day maybe a bit quieter

Where did you sort out your routine? did the gym do it for you?

Brian


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Id save your money, buy a bike, go running and buy a cheap weight set and a bench. When you max out your weight set then join a gym. Ive done the gym thing for a few years but to be honest I much rather do them at home. I only do free weights (which are better than machines IMO) because it makes you stronger and builds your core. Ive built more muscle at home than I ever did at a gym. 

But if you do go to a gym then good luck. Don't be put off or scared. At the end of the day your going for yourself and nobody else. A little saying I always thought to myself is "Weight is irrelevant". As long as you put the same amount of effort lifting 20kg than someone lifting 100kg then thats all that matters.

Just to add, if it is your first time at a gym. Stick to the basics. Don't go into it like a bull in a china shop. Lift the lightest weights you can to start with and have a days rest in between but keep it simple. That way you will build up muscles around the joints etc and you will slowly be able to get a grip of what you can do. Get a good base and most importantly learn good technique as that is the key. Another good tip is right down your work outs. this is good for remembering your routine and also the weights you did and you can look back to see how you have got on over the coming weeks and months. Stick to one or two muscle groups at a time. And do arms once a week not every work out as you will over train your muscles. Another good tip is always do core muscle work out. At least 15 mins after each work out. Core muscles will determine how strong you are and also supports your back etc Every time you move it comes from the core first so the stronger the core the better your composure and better the technique. If you want to lose body fat then diet is the key, Weigh your food and watch out for anything processed or with sugar in it as that is bad. Keep a track of your cals as well. Also cardio. Half hour a time will be good. Prob do this at the beggining of your gym session so you are full warmed up before you training 

This is my routine and after doing many years on and off of training and losing weight it has worked for me. In the last year I've lost 7 stone and put a stone back on in muscle and not even touched a gym so I guess iam living proof although everyone is different what might work for one person might not work for another.

I'am not saying gyms are bad I liked them and it gave me tons of info on how to train and what did and didn't work for me.

Again all the best and any more info then the guys on here are probably more capable of answering.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

That's some pretty good advice from paintmaster. Me and a couple of my mates are pretty toned up but, my workmate who lived on maccy d's and beer wanted to start getting into shape and that's what we got him doing, running, bit of cycling pushing a few weights etc, this was six months ago and he's sorted his self right out. He never wanted to come to the gym with us, for similar reasons to you, but you don't need the gym to shape up tbh, you can do it without machines with the right diet, and by running, swimming and regular excercise. He's now a different person and has lost a hell of a lot of weight and got himself in good shape. By all means go to the gym if you want to, but that isn't the be all and end all of looking good trust me :thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

As above, you need to be quite motivated though to do at home.
I've worked in a gym as an instructor (qualified PT), so I'd probably say go, get a PT and follow their program. The staff usually are friendly but their paid min wage, and I was told to give the same program to all regardless of what they wanted, bit like a numbers game. I didn't stay.
You can also get personal trainers to come to your home or park, there's lots of equipment that can be used like bands that are easily transported.
I don't like gyms personally but that is from my experience both as an employee and customer. I know some gyms you can purchase a 4 or 6 week membership, to trial which I feel is worth more than maybe 1 or 2 day pass as you get to see more of the running and also try some classes, there not all for the ladies.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

LittleMissTracy said:


> *As above, you need to be quite motivated though to do at home.*
> I've worked in a gym as an instructor (qualified PT), so I'd probably say go, get a PT and follow their program. The staff usually are friendly but their paid min wage, and I was told to give the same program to all regardless of what they wanted, bit like a numbers game. I didn't stay.
> You can also get personal trainers to come to your home or park, there's lots of equipment that can be used like bands that are easily transported.
> I don't like gyms personally but that is from my experience both as an employee and customer. I know some gyms you can purchase a 4 or 6 week membership, to trial which I feel is worth more than maybe 1 or 2 day pass as you get to see more of the running and also try some classes, there not all for the ladies.


Go to a gym first, because if you spend money on home weights you end up spending a fair amount (I have a home gym) so go to a gym first and see if you like it. PT's are worth it aswell (I'm a qualified PT) they will spend a lot of time helping you out, like planning, and diet


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Some decent advice there mate; the hardest thing about exercise is pulling on your shorts in the first place.
Everyone is different but there are a few general rules that apply to most people;
To get fit - CV
To get lean - resistance training.

Best to mix it up a bit and do both, with a bias depending on your aims. If you're just starting out in weights try not to focus on isolation exercises and go for larger muscle groups as opposed to individual muscles ... there's loads of time for that later.
Never ignore legs - train them at least once a week with weights, regardless of the cv you may be using them for. 
Do some compound body exercises such as dead lifts once a week too.
The reason for the compound and leg stuff isn't just because of the muscles they work, it's because of the hormone release they stimulate which will lead to more benefit for your subsequent training sessions too.
Most importantly, form is EVERYTHING. You'll see loads of people curling dumb-bells that are far too heavy and exercising their back more than their arms because of their ego. If you need a lighter weight then you need a lighter weight; as said above, it's about how hard you're working, not what you're lifting.
There's an old saying that you can't overtrain; you can only under-rest ... take heed, sleep allows you to repair and grow muscle.
It's important to eat the right things at the right time. DO NOT starve yourself because you're trying to lose weight. Eat sensible meals and do it at the right time. Be protein rich and take 60% of your carbs from vegetables ... rice and potato are only good if you need the energy. You need carbs but at the right times and in the right quantities. In many people it isn't the amount they eat that's the problem, it's a lack of understanding of why they're eating things at the wrong time.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> That's some pretty good advice from paintmaster. Me and a couple of my mates are pretty toned up but, my workmate who lived on maccy d's and beer wanted to start getting into shape and that's what we got him doing, running, bit of cycling pushing a few weights etc, this was six months ago and he's sorted his self right out. He never wanted to come to the gym with us, for similar reasons to you, but you don't need the gym to shape up tbh, you can do it without machines with the right diet, and by running, swimming and regular excercise. He's now a different person and has lost a hell of a lot of weight and got himself in good shape. By all means go to the gym if you want to, but that isn't the be all and end all of looking good trust me :thumb:


It's amazing how just changing a few things can really help you change your life for ever. Don't get me wrong I still have my dark days where I can't stop eating but 99% of the time I eat really healthy and to be honest I eat more now than I ever did lol



LittleMissTracy said:


> As above, you need to be quite motivated though to do at home.
> I've worked in a gym as an instructor (qualified PT), so I'd probably say go, get a PT and follow their program. The staff usually are friendly but their paid min wage, and I was told to give the same program to all regardless of what they wanted, bit like a numbers game. I didn't stay.
> You can also get personal trainers to come to your home or park, there's lots of equipment that can be used like bands that are easily transported.
> I don't like gyms personally but that is from my experience both as an employee and customer. I know some gyms you can purchase a 4 or 6 week membership, to trial which I feel is worth more than maybe 1 or 2 day pass as you get to see more of the running and also try some classes, there not all for the ladies.


For me I find it better at home than at the gym, I get home from work, get the weights set up, warm up and iam done within the hour, straight in the shower and done. No messing about driving to the gym, waiting for muscle bound posers hogging 20 machines at once lol I find I have no distractions, plus my mrs works 3 nights a week so it ties in nicely with that.

Just to add I think it's a bang out of order that people who choose to train and spend allot of time learning to become a pt that they are pain minimum wage. In my eyes the way things are with the obesity crisis that is only going to get worse that pt or anyone who works in a gym should be paid the same as nurses. It will prob save the government (us) money in the long run as it wont clog the nhs with people who have heart disease or strokes or extra care when they are older.


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

My advice (ex fitness instructor/pt) is pop into the gym for a tour. During the tour ask about personal programs and induction. During your first vista the fitness instructor should make a basic plan for you just to get you started. Then enjoy it. 
Last advice try and go with a friend for support


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

JamesCotton said:


> Go to a gym first, because if you spend money on home weights you end up spending a fair amount (I have a home gym) so go to a gym first and see if you like it. PT's are worth it aswell (I'm a qualified PT) they will spend a lot of time helping you out, like planning, and diet


I wouldn't say you need a home gym or even spend allot of money, just a weight bench, some cheapy argos weights and workout mat and a bit of time. I got my weight bench off gumtree for £30, my weights cost me £30 and the mat cost me £15 i think it was so two months of an average membership and your up and running


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

johnnyc said:


> My advice (ex fitness instructor/pt) is pop into the gym for a tour. During the tour ask about personal programs and induction. During your first vista the fitness instructor should make a basic plan for you just to get you started. Then enjoy it.
> Last advice try and go with a friend for support


Would going with a friend really work? I always thought your sort of relying on someone else and if they don't go you don't go. The way I sort of see it is weight loss is a decision you make on a very personal level and only you can do it. When you bring someone else in it can cause problems. Especially if you train together on the same machine. which makes you rest for well over 1 min between sets and drags out the process.

Just my opinion mind.


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

I joined a big gym years ago.. I felt the same.. I'm 6,1" tall and 12 stone, so I'm not big at all.. I had to go on 3 week course and be super fit for it as it hada 75% failure rate.. I was very apprehensive, the blokes had biceps bigger than my thighs and thighs bigger than my waist... They looked buff...!!! I had a personal trainer for nine months.. I did very little in the way of lifting free weights but spent lot of time on rower, treadmill doing interval training... By the end of the nine months I was on my Knees, kneeling tall on a big balance ball doing shoulder press, bicep curls.. I was lean, very agile with amazing core strength..!!! They would stand around watching me leap up on to a balance board which was resting on a step board some 6 steps high, and not fall off... They would watch me on a treadmill doing 30 mins intense interval training.. What I'm trying to say is that watched a skinny guy walk in and took no notice of me, at the end, I was talk of the gym... I couldn't lift the weights they could, but I could run faster than them for longer, I could do far more press ups and sits up than them, I was lean and quick...!!! I was given respect..!!! 

My PT was awesome.. I did 15 mins warm up including stretching, 45 mins training, 15 punch bag workout and 15 mins cool down and stretching..!!! 4 times a week every week including swimming every other day..!!!

At first it was tough.. But my peak levels in the first few weeks were my warm up levels at the end..!!!!

That was 10 years ago now..!!! Don't train so much.. Got kids, work and a little lazy..!!!

But reading this thread has got me thinking ..!!!

A good PT is worth every penny...!!

I go to a small local gym now.. The PT are no match.. But I recently got introduced to Therma Bands due to going to rehab for prolapsed disc and trapped nerves. Worth every penny...!!!

Good luck buddy.. Follow the advise on here.. Everyone in the gym at some point started line us all.. New and unsettled..!!! Everyone has this own goals.. Those who turn their nose up and don't help you out, are ignorant.. In general most people are there to train.. And if you ask a fellow gym member to help you they will be willing, and may just show different exercises for the same result..!! 

Keep your training a variety of exercises and goals. It keeps the interest going and makes it a little more enjoyable...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Would going with a friend really work? I always thought your sort of relying on someone else and if they don't go you don't go. The way I sort of see it is weight loss is a decision you make on a very personal level and only you can do it. When you bring someone else in it can cause problems. Especially if you train together on the same machine. which makes you rest for well over 1 min between sets and drags out the process.
> 
> Just my opinion mind.


Got to say I always found it easier with a training partner ... you can work to failure easier with someone to spot for you and can encourage each other. You feel guilty about letting someone down if you don't go too.

The last 2 reps on a failure set give massive benefit.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Geordieexile said:


> Got to say I always found it easier with a training partner ... you can work to failure easier with someone to spot for you and can encourage each other. You feel guilty about letting someone down if you don't go too.
> 
> The last 2 reps on a failure set give massive benefit.


I see your point. I always try not train to failure due to poor technique and also you lose out on your next exercise due to feeling weaker. But in this game what wins for one doesn't win for another and that's what makes it interesting


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> It's amazing how just changing a few things can really help you change your life for ever. Don't get me wrong I still have my dark days where I can't stop eating but 99% of the time I eat really healthy and to be honest I eat more now than I ever did lol
> 
> For me I find it better at home than at the gym, I get home from work, get the weights set up, warm up and iam done within the hour, straight in the shower and done. No messing about driving to the gym, waiting for muscle bound posers hogging 20 machines at once lol I find I have no distractions, plus my mrs works 3 nights a week so it ties in nicely with that.
> 
> Just to add I think it's a bang out of order that people who choose to train and spend allot of time learning to become a pt that they are pain minimum wage. In my eyes the way things are with the obesity crisis that is only going to get worse that pt or anyone who works in a gym should be paid the same as nurses. It will prob save the government (us) money in the long run as it wont clog the nhs with people who have heart disease or strokes or extra care when they are older.


Yep, totally agree mate. Half of the geezers in our gym are all on supplements and what not to bulk themselves up anyway, i prefer to do it all the natural way. The gym just adds to it for me but it's not essential. As i said, my workmate (we're both chippys) has completely changed his lifestyle, even though in our trade, which is pretty physical anyway, i've noticed he's lifting more heavier things and just has more all round energy, and this is the man who would have a full english everyday and take aways most nights, now he's eating tuna and pasta salads lol, it's amazing really:thumb:


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> I see your point. I always try not train to failure due to poor technique and also you lose out on your next exercise due to feeling weaker. But in this game what wins for one doesn't win for another and that's what makes it interesting


The technique thing is why I only go to failure with a spotter ... cheat reps allow form to be maintained at the point of exhaustion. I normally use drop sets to deal with energy drops for the next set too.

Like you say though, it's about finding what's best for you.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Try to find a gym where people are serious about they training, it will motivate you to go harder, stay away from gyms where people come to chat and play on their phones, its not a chat room, and tru to get a partner to train with and you'll see results going up, and don't expect to get fit in 1-2 months, it takes time and it can take 3-6 months to see some improvements in a mirror.
Get your diet sorted first, as its more important than training, and make sure you get enough rest (sleep), I would start from 3-4 days a week weight training followed by 30-45 min. cardio, try to get your body strong first, do compound exercises squats , bench press, shoulder press, chin ups and dead lift and you'll get there, good luck


----------

